# Santa Claus visits The Junkman!



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Now I know what you're thinking. "What did he bring you?" you're asking. Well it wasn't Santa who brought the gifts, it was me! I brought Santa the gift of gleam and grub. A shine to die for and a tight belly to end the day. Santa called me up and asked if he could visit the Junkman's garage. I said, "Sure!" So we set up a day that I could show him my magic.

Check out the damage that was in Santa's sled. As you can see, he had the usual swirl damage.










... but he also had some more wicked action going on!




























Now Santa is no stranger to work so once I gave him all the instructions that he needed as a novice to machine polishing, I gave him the PC and allowed him to go at it. Santa's identity is being concealed for obvious reasons. 



















After the first pass with SHR, Santa could not believe his eyes. The paint was almost flawless with the first pass! So we did another pass, did some passes with FMP and took some pictures.
































































Santa was so happy, that he gave me some lucky white beard and told me that it would be full as his by December. I can't wait! Before he left, it began to grow so we took one more picture.










Oh shucks, I think I just outed Santa Claus!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

So did you do the rest of the car? I'd like to see that!!! 
Especially some wicked 50/50's and before and afters!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Nope! That's Santa's job. The 50/50 shots that you see above is all I'm going to do. Did you see where I removed the tape lines? Brutal!


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Correction looked amazing. Nice reflections!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Babalu826 said:


> Correction looked amazing. Nice reflections!


It's all about technique. I can get those results with different products using that same technique. :thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

And there I was thinking you'd got Sea Sick Steve on the case.

Fish


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Fish said:


> And there I was thinking you'd got Sea Sick Steve on the case.
> 
> Fish


:lol:

What a name!


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Awesome, I'm a big fan of yours junkman I've seen all your detailing vids on YouTube each one at least twice, and can say I've learnt a hell of a lot from each one! Thank you very much junkman


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Thank you mate!


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice work JM.

You have been a good boy, and I'm sure you will be rewarded come Christmas.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great to see you making it happen my brother, beautiful knock out, looks like you could be auditioning for next year if you give that stubble another few weeks 

Top Work fella :buffer: 

Respect, all from team face :wave:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Hell, I'm scared of reindeer and flying. You all would never get your Christmas presents! :lol:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

Junkman2008 said:


> It's all about technique. I can get those results with different products using that same technique. :thumb:


my father usually says that a good worker work with any tool 

I saw almost all your videos too before starting polishing, they helped me a lot.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Pedro.Malheiro said:


> my father usually says that a good worker work with any tool
> 
> I saw almost all your videos too before starting polishing, they helped me a lot.


Your father is a wise man. :thumb:


----------

